# auction finds royal and bianchi 50's



## Kenny Middendorf (Dec 19, 2017)

found these at an auction the other nite , I'm not shure what to do with them though . Thats the start of  another avenue of my collection I don't have room for .  may sell one or both if anyone would like to have them . both are 3spd. both are orignal and compleat.pic tell the rest. ride on!!!!!     leave me a note if anyone wants to see more pics


----------



## juvela (Dec 19, 2017)

-----

Hello Kenny,

Thank you for sharing these two new finds.  

Bianchi -

Rear hub may yield a specific date.

Interesting that it is early enough to have the clamp style integral headset.

Brakes appear to be Universal Mignon.

Pedal set may be Way-Assauto.  You may discover a marking on their dustcaps.

IIRC the saddle pillar size on these is either 25.0mm or 25.4mm.  Its been quite a while since I've worked on one!

Some of these came through with Ambrosio steel stem/bar sets.  These are sometimes stamped "Bianchi."

Red and deep blue were two other commonly encountered colours for this model.

It is most fortunate that it appears all original and has no damage.  Suggest leaving as is until you can find a new owner for it who understands what it is and wants it for what it is.

Thank you again for sharing.


----------



## Kenny Middendorf (Dec 19, 2017)

Thank you for the information !, I know nothing about these bikes , it does have many, many cool features !


----------



## juvela (Dec 19, 2017)

-----

Bianchi once again -

Here are two red examples.  The second dated by its owner as 1960.  Although not seen in your photos would expect your example's chainset to look just like this.  Note the fully enclosed chain on the second bicycle.





https://www.flickr.com/photos/14310824@N08/2148386378

Here is a matching pair of blue cycles.  Note the beautiful Ambrosio steel stem without expander, made for use wtih clamp style headsets.



 

http://bikeville.blogspot.com/2011/10/1950s-bianchi-sport-city-bicycle.html

-----


----------



## usarnie1 (Dec 22, 2017)

Hi Kenny,

I might be interested in purchasing some of the parts off of your Green Bianchi lady's 3 speed bike.  I would like to purchase your hand brake controls, front axel hub, rear 3 speed hub, stem, head tube hardware, chain guard hardware, headlight/generator/taillight, 3 piece bottom bracket and pedals.  All these parts I will use as spare parts for my 1958 Maroon men's 3 speed Bianchi, shown below. I do not need your frame, fork, fenders, chain, chain guard, seat, seat post, rims, tires, tubes, spokes, 3 speed shifter, cables or handlebars. All the parts I would like, will fit into a medium size box that could be shipped very reasonable to me by USPS ground to California.  Please advise if this is possible.


----------



## 3-speeder (Jan 5, 2018)

Nice looking bikes. I like that Hercules. It's got that sweaty used look, showing some age. I think it's beautiful. Love to get 're tuned up and take er for a ride. Reminds me of my Tourist.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jan 5, 2018)

I like the Hercules of those two bikes as well. It indeed looks like a 1950s-era model to me, back when they were still made in Birmingham and before Hercules became a TI/Raleigh brand. That seat tube "Bonderized" decal is really nice- they're often damaged or missing, but it looks like yours is intact. I had a 1946 Hercules Royal with a rod/coaster brake combo set up. It was a fun bike, but I ran out of space and sold it last year.  The oval-cutaway lugs are really neat.


----------



## usarnie1 (Jan 6, 2018)

3-speeder said:


> View attachment 733985 View attachment 733986 Nice looking bikes. I like that Hercules. It's got that sweaty used look, showing some age. I think it's beautiful. Love to get 're tuned up and take er for a ride. Reminds me of my Tourist.





3-speeder said:


> View attachment 733985 View attachment 733986 Nice looking bikes. I like that Hercules. It's got that sweaty used look, showing some age. I think it's beautiful. Love to get 're tuned up and take er for a ride. Reminds me of my Tourist.





Hi 3 speeder,

Your 1950's Hercules Tourist looks a lot like my 1953 Hercules Tourist!  I purchased mine from an e-bay seller who is also from Michigan.  I would like to see more of your seat tube decals, as mine have worn off.  The work that I have done to my bike includes replacing the following: both Dunlop rims, rear Lucas reflector,  hand grips, brake shoes and cables, 3 speed cable and indicator chain, pedals and kick stand.  I added the following: Brooks B66 leather saddle, Schwalbe cream color tires, tubes and rim liners,1950's Midland sport rear carrying rack, Wicker basket, 1910 Nickel plated drum headlight,1950's Miller generator and tail light, 3" NOS handlebar bell, spoke reflectors, rear view mirror and NOS chrome air pump.  I repainted the chain guard and added replaca Hercules Tourist decals to both the chain guard and headlight.  This bike is a lot of fun to ride and creates a lot of attention.


----------



## 3-speeder (Jan 6, 2018)

usarnie1 said:


> Hi 3 speeder,
> 
> Your 1950's Hercules Tourist looks a lot like my 1953 Hercules Tourist!  I purchased mine from an e-bay seller who is also from Michigan.  I would like to see more of your seat tube decals, as mine have worn off.  The work that I have done to my bike includes replacing the following: both Dunlop rims, rear Lucas reflector,  hand grips, brake shoes and cables, 3 speed cable and indicator chain, pedals and kick stand.  I added the following: Brooks B66 leather saddle, Schwalbe cream color tires, tubes and rim liners,1950's Midland sport rear carrying rack, Wicker basket, 1910 Nickel plated drum headlight,1950's Miller generator and tail light, 3" NOS handlebar bell, spoke reflectors, rear view mirror and NOS chrome air pump.  I repainted the chain guard and added replaca Hercules Tourist decals to both the chain guard and headlight.  This bike is a lot of fun to ride and creates a lot of attention.
> 
> ...



I was so jazed to get that Hercules. I picked it up from the son of the original owner. He said that it was his dad's daily commuter back in the day. He told me that his dad put on new grips and a seat but the rest was original. I haven't touched it yet but it looks like all the decals are in place.  I have quite a few pics and I'll get them up shortly. Let me transfer them from my camera.


----------



## 3-speeder (Jan 6, 2018)

My Hercules Tourist pics. Curious to know your serial number @usarnie1


----------



## usarnie1 (Jan 6, 2018)

Hi again 3 speeder,

My serial number is 2869 RO.  Your bike will look a lot better than my bike when you start cleaning it up and replacing some of the parts.  I would like to see the stamping on your 3 speed hub.  Mine has B 3, which stands for 1953.


----------



## 3-speeder (Jan 6, 2018)

Hey usarnie1 I forgot to say I like what you've done with your Tourist. That headlight is awesome and I like all the extras. Are those Raleigh grips? Looking good. Here is my hub stamping. Maybe it's a '53 as well.


----------



## usarnie1 (Jan 6, 2018)

3-speeder said:


> Hey usarnie1 I forgot to say I like what you've done with your Tourist. That headlight is awesome and I like all the extras. Are those Raleigh grips? Looking good. Here is my hub stamping. Maybe it's a '53 as well.
> View attachment 734400





3-speeder said:


> Hey usarnie1 I forgot to say I like what you've done with your Tourist. That headlight is awesome and I like all the extras. Are those Raleigh grips? Looking good. Here is my hub stamping. Maybe it's a '53 as well.
> View attachment 734400





Yes, your bike is a 1953 as well!  And yes again, I am using Raleigh grips! I sent you my phone number in a private mail.  Give me a call and lets discuss what and how to make your bike run and look better!

The 1953 Hercules was the only year to have the white spikes on the paint. 1953 was when Queen Elizebeth II was coronated. If that is the case, then your bike and mine were special coronation issued bicycles.  in 1961 Raleigh used the same spikes on both their Sports and Superbe models.  And I do not know why!


----------



## usarnie1 (Jan 6, 2018)

The 1953 Hercules Tourist was a special edition bicycle made to honor Queen Elizebeth II Coronation Celebrations (See attached magazine advertisement).


----------



## Kenny Middendorf (Jan 8, 2018)

usarnie1 said:


> The 1953 Hercules Tourist was a special edition bicycle made to honor Queen Elizebeth II Coronation Celebrations (See attached magazine advertisement).
> View attachment 734415



WOW! thats alot of information guys thanks for all that ! I like the herk a lot . i was thinking of selling both bikes but, for now i am going to keep the Hercules. Watch ebay for the Bianchi, Only because i do'nt know what it or its parts are worth so i guess i'll have to take my chances there . i was able to ride the Hercules around the block a couple of times in its present condition . and yes it was a blast!


----------



## 3-speeder (Jan 8, 2018)

Kenny Middendorf said:


> WOW! thats alot of information guys thanks for all that ! I like the herk a lot . i was thinking of selling both bikes but, for now i am going to keep the Hercules. Watch ebay for the Bianchi, Only because i do'nt know what it or its parts are worth so i guess i'll have to take my chances there . i was able to ride the Hercules around the block a couple of times in its present condition . and yes it was a blast!



That's great Kenny. I'm hoping that enough snow melts in the next couple days that I can get out.


----------



## usarnie1 (Jan 9, 2018)

Hi 3-speeder,

The decals on your 1953 Hercules Tourist seat post tube are very interesting!  In 1953 when Queen Elizabeth II had her Coronation, she was 21 years old, married to Prince Phillip and already had 2 of her 4 children.  King George VI had just passed away and the queen mother, Elizabeth Ist was in good health.  Therefore, I belive that the 5 different colored chevrons represent each of the members of the 1953 royal family and I think that the two falcons in flight, positioned on each side of the scripted Hercules, stand for both speed and royalty.

From what I can see, when both our bikes were new, the only differences were; your bike came with a set of original Hercules pedals and my bike came with Hercules spelled out within the front sprocket.


----------



## bikemonkey (Jan 9, 2018)

3-speeder said:


> My Hercules Tourist pics. Curious to know your serial number @usarnie1
> View attachment 734373 View attachment 734374 View attachment 734375 View attachment 734376 View attachment 734377 View attachment 734378 View attachment 734379 View attachment 734380 View attachment 734381 View attachment 734383



The perfect amount of patina...that is a gorgeous bike!


----------



## 3-speeder (Jan 9, 2018)

usarnie1 said:


> Hi 3-speeder,
> 
> The decals on your 1953 Hercules Tourist seat post tube are very interesting!  In 1953 when Queen Elizabeth II had her Coronation, she was 21 years old, married to Prince Phillip and already had 2 of her 4 children.  King George VI had just passed away and the queen mother, Elizabeth Ist was in good health.  Therefore, I belive that the 5 different colored chevrons represent each of the members of the current royal family and I think that the two falcons, positioned on each side of the scripted Hercules, stand for both speed and royalty.
> 
> From what I can see, when both our bikes were new, the only differences were; your bike came with a set of original Hercules pedals and my bike came with Hercules spelled out within the front sprocket.



That's kinda cool.  I like your sprocket with the Hercules spelled out. Reminds me of a JC Higgins that I picked up.


----------



## 3-speeder (Jan 9, 2018)

Thank you @bikemonkey .  Looking forward to getting er tuned up and shined up then taking er for a ride.


----------



## usarnie1 (Jan 10, 2018)

usarnie1 said:


> Hi 3-speeder,
> 
> The decals on your 1953 Hercules Tourist seat post tube are very interesting!  In 1953 when Queen Elizabeth II had her Coronation, she was 21 years old, married to Prince Phillip and already had 2 of her 4 children.  King George VI had just passed away and the queen mother, Elizabeth Ist was in good health.  Therefore, I belive that the 5 different colored chevrons represent each of the members of the 1953 royal family and I think that the two falcons in flight, positioned on each side of the scripted Hercules, stand for both speed and royalty.
> 
> From what I can see, when both our bikes were new, the only differences were; your bike came with a set of original Hercules pedals and my bike came with Hercules spelled out within the front sprocket.




Hi 3-speeder,
With the aid of your photos, I am going to hand paint each of the 5 different colors of the chevrons above and below the scripted Hercules decal on my 1953 Hercules Tourist bicycle.  I have already purchased and received the identical scripted Hercules decal from the U.K.  I will be trying my hardest to make my own decals for the 2 Falcons in flight.


----------



## usarnie1 (Jan 11, 2018)

Hi 3-speeder,

With the aid of the photos that you posted, I will be hand painting the 5 different colors that make up the chevrons on each side of the scripted Hercules decal.  I was able to purchase the Scripted Hercules decal from the U.K.  The only difficult thing for me to do is replicate the two Falcons in flight.


----------

